# How much do they check the car at lease turn in?



## 99328ic (Feb 8, 2009)

I have never leased a BMW but my wife leased a Infiniti, The night I dropped off the leased car they just looked at the car at the dealer (an said that it was in great shape) and then took the car to another location the following day for a full inspection. We never got anything saying any damage was done to the car or anything. We had a small scratch on the front bumper cover, and one of the wheels had minor curbrash. Everything else was in fine shape never got anything bills or anything else. That night we bought another "pre-owned" G35x. This is my only dealings with lease cars.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

If you were a car company:

1. Would you be lenient or strict on lease returns?
2. Would you in-house that particular job or outsource it?
3. Why? You would spend hours and hours every day, dealing with thousands of customers.
4. If you did it in-house, who could you blame any errors on without digging your own grave?
5. Great use of smoke and mirrors.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

The lease turn-in inspections I was involved in were on cars that had an MSRP of $60,000 to $120,000.


----------



## Albmain (Mar 27, 2009)

I just went through my second lease end inspection in the last 3 years (2 different leases). The package from BMWFS really covers things well. It basically shows what is allowable, what is a "small ding", a "large ding" etc. 3rd party inspector came to my office, took about 30 minutes to inspect everything - including metering the paint and taking pictures of the manuals and keys. Quick and easy.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

* Please don't confuse BMW FS lease returns with returns with xyx Finance.*

BMW FS has their own policies that often differ from other finance companies. Returns for our Volvo and Mazda leases were different. (we got burned on the Volvo, but that is way off topic) Questions about BMW FS returns are best answered by BMW FS and not by someone who has never even leased a BMW.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

In summary, some inspectors are sloppy; others try to identify every parking lot chip. Print out the BMWFS web specs when you turn vehicle in. Also, try to get the name, address, phone number of inspection company beforehand. Name of key people there too.

If you complain to inspection company and escalate the call, you just might get some relief.

BTW, they want owner's manual, cd for nav, 3/32nds on tires, supposedly no mismatched tires, no cheap tires either--per the inspectors I dealt with.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

I turned in a Suburban once at dealership.
Wrote down the name of person accepting vehicle.
2 weeks later GMAC calls me to bill me for damaged fender.
Someone had hit vehicle while it sat on dealer's lot.
My documentation eliminated that chargeback.


----------

